# Autocar 0-100-0 Test



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Some interesting results.

RX8 beats TT DSG.

Gallardo beats Murci

111R less than 1 sec advantage over BoxsterS (?)

AMG CL 65 relatively slow with only 602hp compared to DB9

We all knew the Caterham would do it just pipping the Enzo.

Oh and a stock 330d managed to within a couple of tenths of the Crossfire and TT V6. :wink:

Good coffee read.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

How did the S2000 get on Gary?

Just curious that's all. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> How did the S2000 get on Gary?
> 
> Just curious that's all. :roll:


Didn't run it Kevin. I suspect it would post a BoxsterS'ish time on account of its rev band and top end power. Full times are on TT forum

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=25360


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice to see the 111R do so well (16.80) and interesting to see the Scooby WR1 take a second out of the Evo FQ 330.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

garyc said:


> Some interesting results.
> 
> RX8 beats TT DSG.


Nothing new there then. :wink:

Alchemist.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

What a bout the TVR T350T 8) 8) 8)

Even stood still it kicks the Boxster.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 111R less than 1 sec advantage over BoxsterS (?)


Yep, I was impressed with how well the Boxster S performed (almost 4 seconds faster than the TT 3.2 DSG)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 111R less than 1 sec advantage over BoxsterS (?)
> ...


I was thinking that a looser engined Elise should improve on this?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> What a bout the TVR T350T 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Even stood still it kicks the Boxster.


Yeah, they need to look good on the back of a low loader...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ben--The 350T did well 17 th 14.00 dead 16th was the Murcielago 13:90


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

paulb said:


> Yeah, they need to look good on the back of a low loader...


Bit unfair 

Good bit of British enginering. Have you ever seen a T350C/T on the back of a low loader. I know I've seen a few Porches pulled over at the side of the road


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Ben--The 350T did well 17 th 14.00 dead 16th was the Murcielago 13:90


Just goes to prove there is some truth in this article


----------

